# CNN is "Courageous"



## AWP (Jun 10, 2015)

Today's WTF moment courtesy of CNN:

http://fair.org/home/cnns-courageous-advertorial-mill/



> *CNN* has announced the formation of a new unit that will not report the news. Instead, it will take money from corporations to produce content that resembles news but is actually PR designed to burnish its clients’ images.
> 
> The name *CNN* gives to this mercenary enterprise? “Courageous.”



http://blogs.wsj.com/cmo/2015/06/08/cnn-courageous-branded-content-studio/



> About a dozen staffers (made up of journalists, filmmakers and designers) will help launch the new unit, called Courageous. The division will fashion and distribute “branded content” across CNN’s fleet of properties, from TV to the Web and newer platforms like Snapchat.



http://www.adweek.com/news/advertis...ils-branded-content-studio-cnn-and-hln-165230



> CNN is officially in the branded content business.
> 
> Turner Broadcasting unveiled Courageous, an in-house branded content studio for CNN and HLN advertisers and marketers. "Now we can offer marketers the opportunity to harness the value proposition of CNN like never before," said Dan Riess, evp, integrated marketing and branded content.
> 
> In its news release, Turner said the Courageous team will use its "journalistic instinct" to "produce relevant storytelling" for advertisers. That custom content will be distributed "across CNN's global portfolio of linear and digital properties as well as optimized for success on social platforms." Courageous' stories, the company added, "will be clearly labeled as sponsored to uphold CNN's editorial integrity."



At least they are honest about it. I guess.

Vermin.


----------



## parallel (Jun 10, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> *CNN* has announced the formation of a new unit that will not report the news. Instead, it will take money from corporations to produce content that resembles news but is actually PR designed to burnish its clients’ images.


This is what this network has been doing for DECADES in the political arena.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 10, 2015)

He named the division after 12m that won the America's Cup...  think he's trying to tell the country that he owns their minds?


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jun 10, 2015)

Yet one more reason why I don't trust or like any of the major media outlets.


----------



## Rodlfo99 (Jul 6, 2015)

I am with Johnny  they are all the same CNN,Fox News sand NBC. Whatever unbiased news that might have existed is long gone .


----------

